# BBC website and Radio 4 - The parents without children



## Lyrical (Jun 16, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-28785054

Also a program on BBC Radio 4 this morning
A Family Without a Child on BBC Radio 4 on Friday 15 August at 11:00

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b04d4p0b

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for highlighting Lyrical - it's a very well written piece by the BBC, so good infect I have tweeter the article to help "spread the word"

Thanks again for sharing  

Xxx


----------

